# OLD Lures



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to find old bass lures? Everybody on ebay thinks their lures are worth $10 apiece plus shipping but I am looking for old lures that are not usable. I am looking for lures that are over 25 years old and are made of wood. My wife and I want to make shadow boxes with old lures for our lake house. They can be busted up on one side as long as the other side looks OK. We don't care if they have chunks out of one side of them or if they don't have hooks. The only ones we can find are ones that are still in good condition and are being sold for "collector" prices.
We are willing to buy some lures or can make someone a shadow box also if they have several old lures.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Any 25+year old wooden, hand painted lures/plugs even if not mint, should be worth $10, but that's just my opinion (not a collector, but I have a few).


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Try Encore Sports in Daphne, just north of 64 on 98. They have some, or at least they did. I think they haggle a bit on their prices. It's a nice little consignment shop for all kinds of stuff, guns included.
That and scour Craigs list. I've bought old tackle boxes full of crap just to weed out a few decent lures.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Flounderpounder said:


> Any 25+year old wooden, hand painted lures/plugs even if not mint, should be worth $10, but that's just my opinion (not a collector, but I have a few).


 And you are intitled to yours.:whistling:
I just hate to glue something to a piece of paper that is worth something. I have collected things that are up to 65 million years old and glue them in a heartbeat because there is no demand for them and I pick them up weekly. I am just looking for someones junk to become my wife's treasure.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Bama Fish Head said:


> Try Encore Sports in Daphne, just north of 64 on 98. They have some, or at least they did. I think they haggle a bit on their prices. It's a nice little consignment shop for all kinds of stuff, guns included.
> That and scour Craigs list. I've bought old tackle boxes full of crap just to weed out a few decent lures.


:thumbsup: We spoke to Tracey there and he was prouder of what he had than ebay. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Most people who know what they have will be asking $10+ for any wooden lures. I just bought a group of lures from my barber. Probably 40 lures with 10 or more wooden lures for $80. He was asking $40 and I doubled his price, because he just didn't know what he had. I probably got 10 nice wooden lures and the rest were nice old plastic lures. He's happy and so am I.
Just keep your eyes and ears open, go to flea markets, garage sales, estate sales etc. and you may find something good. They are still out there.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

ive got a ton and am looking for specific lures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,like sail sharks


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Antique Shops always have old old lures, I have even seen an original creek chub co. lure from the thirties, it was very very similar to the fintail shiner lure that caught the 1932 world record bass! Still on the hunt for one of those


----------

